

In Europe, a Resolution to Break Up Google - sanxion
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/21/in-europe-a-resolution-to-break-up-google/?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
Aeoxic
I'm curious here, is Google actually in a position where it's breaking what is
commonly understood as antitrust laws by abusing its position? Are the actions
that are defined as "abuse" __actually __Google abusing their position, or
simply utilising it as a market advantage?

